# Ok, some may say I am silly - but I've been COMPACT-ed AGAIN - Beretta style :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a shot at another Beretta 92 compact today (I bought one 2 days ago) - Everyone knows I am a 92 fanatic. I have 6 prior to today... I thought about it the past couple of days, and I decided to shift my deposit from the full rail Springfield TRP Operator 1911 to this compact 92FS...

I already have a 1911 Springfield Custom Shop 9mm Full Rail Operator (which is not a standard production Springfield, but essentially like a 9mm Professional with a full rail). I had been wanting the TRP version in 45 ACP - but I've been having second thoughts...

It sorta popped up outta no where after 2 years of looking, and it is a fairly expensive gun. After I pay for new sights and a trigger job, it was gonna be pushing $2k with the shipping price to send the gun off... I had been comparing all that to a chance at another Compact 92FS, which haven't been imported in over 10 years....

As the 92 platform is my all time fav, and the most comfortable gun in my hands... I shifted the money and got the Beretta.... Luckily, the shop let me do it... Also, I haven't been as "into" 1911s lately, because of my Beretta interests...

So, now I have 2 Beretta 92 compacts, and 7 different 92s total... Unless something else unforseen pops up (some other strange or new variant), this is probably the last 92 I'll get... I'm not a fan of the Inox models - I only like Berettas in black for some strange reason...

Here is a quick picture. When I get a chance, I'll take a group photo on my red background


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

nICELY PLAYED.......I understand your fasination with one particlar model, I have a similar fasination all be it with a different brand.

7 is a nice number to have of a patticular gun.

R CG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Great packing guns


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> . . . Everyone knows I am a 92 fanatic.
> . . . Unless something else unforseen pops up (some other strange or new variant), this is probably the last 92 I'll get. . .


Somewhere, out there, maybe over the rainbow, is a twin to my Beretta.
The 92 FS Centurion, black, with factory installed Trijicon night sights. Italian made, purchased in 1992.

You know you WANT one of these. Yes, you know you REALLY want one of these. 
So sorry, mine not available. Yep, sorry, I'm leaving my to my son. Hopefully years in the future. tumbleweed


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Shipwreck. That collection is now perfectly balanced. Alas I new I should have bought 2. Took mine to the range along with the M9 this weekend. Shot the compact a little bit better as in tighter groups. Both with D springs making the DA trigger very manageable. Still not as good as the stock PX4 DA in my opiion but good. Congrates.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, that makes me druell. Tricked out 1911's are beautiful and classic, but man are they pricey. I believe you are doing the right thing, you know the guns you got are living classic's and I don't know how much longer Beretta's gonna make em, but I just can't see Beretta without their flagship production in production for another 500 years or so.


----------

